# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Shtëpi për pleq në Tiranë

## upi00

po mundohem te gjej ne internet ndonje adrese ose info per azil pleqsh ne tirane por pa sukses..nese ndokush mund te me ndihmoje me ndonje adrese ose ndonje faqe interneti do isha shume mirenjohes..

----------


## eleganti montre

po me duket e paska hanger babi mami vjehra ose vjehri,edhe po ta disha nuke do te ndihmoja

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> po me duket e paska hanger babi mami vjehra ose vjehri,edhe po ta disha nuke do te ndihmoja


Ma more pergjigjen nga goja.

----------


## busavata

une e di , jam azilant me pervoj shumvjeqare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## upi00

> po me duket e paska hanger babi mami vjehra ose vjehri,edhe po ta disha nuke do te ndihmoja


por kur ska njeri per ti mbajtur si i behet i leme te vdesin !!

----------


## derjansi

> por kur ska njeri per ti mbajtur si i behet i leme te vdesin !!


pse ku je ti qe si man


ma mir i dekun se si qen ne azil


si su vjen marre mor zot

----------


## loneeagle

derjans po nuk e dime ne cfare situate jane. edhe une kurre nuk do i coja te afermit ne azile por nuk e di situaten prandaj nuk mund te judge. shif ne google ose ndonje faqe interneti te bashkis te tiranes ndoshta gjen ndonje gje atje. 2 nga komshit e mi amerikan vdiqen brenda 3 muaj ne azile. keshtu thone qe atje ndihen te vetmuar edhe vdesin nga stresi they give up to live. btw nje sygjerim tjeter ka njerez te ndryshem qe kujdesen per te moshurit ne shtepit e veta edhe ti i ben nje pagese mujore kjo nuk do ishte ide e keqe.

----------


## TikTak

gjynof per zotin ti cojsh ne azil. pleqnija don me pa rini afer.

----------


## derjansi

**** nuk ka justifikim qe e mulo ket turp qe don me ba ky/kjo

apo skan kushte te mira azilet atje.

e pash ni dit ni emisjon mu rrenqeth mishi vec se skam munsi se kret ato pleq i kisha mor e i kisha mejt en shpi time

----------


## loneeagle

e di e marr me mend po gjithesecili vendos vet por si thashe opsioni tjeter eshte ta lesh ne shtepin e vet edhe te paguash nje njeri qe te kujdeset 100 here me mire. une as qe e imagjinoj ti coj prinderit e mi ose te burrit ne azile god forbid.

----------


## fat-miri

Shtepi per pleq ne Tirane jane 2(ato qe di une).Njera private me cmimi rreth 400 euro ne muaj(por mos kujto se ka ndonji sherbim te shkelqyer) e cila ndodhet diku ne rrugen Ali Visha dhe tjetra shteterore diku mbi ish uzinen gjeologjike(ne rrugen Ali Demi)
Une per vehte kur kam pas problem me nenen kam mare dy gra,njeren naten e tjetren diten .Ato gatuanin ,lanin ,kujdeseshin etj.Them qe e kam zgjidhur mire.

----------


## Endless

une di nje, po eshte vetem per plaka

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> une e di , jam azilant me pervoj shumvjeqare


O kame qeshur me lote  :pa dhembe:  o dote vjen mjerimi per njerzit e Moshuare

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> po mundohem te gjej ne internet ndonje adrese ose info per azil pleqsh ne tirane por pa sukses..nese ndokush mund te me ndihmoje me ndonje adrese ose ndonje faqe interneti do isha shume mirenjohes..


Un edhe sikur ta dija, nuk do ta thoja.
Ata jo tani jo kurre meritojn simpatin dhe ndihmen e juaj, e ju ti dergoni ne azile qe ta presin vdekjen ? Waow ! E pabesueshme,... !

----------


## davidd

sa injorant ka kjo bot. tjetri ka hall ky siper thot dhe sikur ta dija sta tregoja. ku ja di ti se si i ka hallet ai qe po kerkon ndihme?

----------


## Ziti

e gjithe shqiperia azil pleqesh eshte bere. atje te gjithe pine kafe dhe lozin domino.

----------

arba.t (07-12-2013)

----------


## Dorontina

> po me duket e paska hanger babi mami vjehra ose vjehri,edhe po ta disha nuke do te ndihmoja


hahahahahaha bravo ...
nuk ndihmohen rebelat qe dojn me jetu si amerikan me fut prindet ne azil qka nuk ju shkon mendja !

----------


## Dorontina

> derjans po nuk e dime ne cfare situate jane. edhe une kurre nuk do i coja te afermit ne azile por nuk e di situaten prandaj nuk mund te judge. shif ne google ose ndonje faqe interneti te bashkis te tiranes ndoshta gjen ndonje gje atje. 
> 
> *2 nga komshit e mi amerikan vdiqen brenda 3 muaj ne azile.* 
> 
> keshtu thone qe atje ndihen te vetmuar edhe vdesin nga stresi they give up to live. btw nje sygjerim tjeter ka njerez te ndryshem qe kujdesen per te moshurit ne shtepit e veta edhe ti i ben nje pagese mujore kjo nuk do ishte ide e keqe.


*po po disa shofin filma e jeta nuk asht film po qdo bejsh asht enderr shqiptaresh ...*

----------


## policia911

hidhi ne lum njesoj eshte si azile wtf u prish bota ik mer leje prindrit ne shtepi se ste prishin pun

----------


## kleadoni

Edhe une jam kunder azileve po para se te gjykoni njerezit edhe mund te shtroni pyetjen: pse ke arritur deri ne kete pike? 

Nqs problemi qendron ne faktin qe nuk ka kush kujdeset,  mendoj se do ishte zgjidhje me e mire "punesimi" i ndonje gruaje qe te kujdeset per to... ti degosh ne azil me duket sikur ti burgosesh aty...

----------

